# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giúp em chọn Router Wireless chuẩn N với

## dqua99

tình hình là em muốn tậu một router wireless chuẩn n mà không biết phải chọn thương hiệu nào?! em thì túi tiền cũng không dư giả gì mấy, nhu cầu cũng chỉ là sử dụng trong phạm vi gia đình thôi. tại vì con laptop nhà em chuẩn n nên em cũng tính nâng cấp cái modem cũ luôn, khỏi phải xài dây nhợ cho khoẻ. bác nào rành mấy cái khoản này thì tư vấn giúp em với nhé, giá mềm mềm chút nhé. em cảm ơn trước.

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

> mấy em này ko biết có màu j khác ko ta ? màu trắng mau dơ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


hồi trước zyxel thấy có mấy con nồi đồng cối đá màu đen nữa, mà giờ thấy toàn xài màu trắng không à. cái này để 1 chỗ ko mà, có làm gì đâu mà dơ, bám buội thì có [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## saolaikhong

> hồi trước zyxel thấy có mấy con nồi đồng cối đá màu đen nữa, mà giờ thấy toàn xài màu trắng không à. cái này để 1 chỗ ko mà, có làm gì đâu mà dơ, bám buội thì có [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


màu trắng nhìn đẹp mà, trang nhã dễ nhìn, màu đen nhìn 1 cục đen thui như con chuột thấy ghê. xài bụi thì chùi thui chứ có j đâu mà dơ.

----------


## accxaydung

> à!con này em thấy ở hl có nhiều lắm á ,giá cũng hơn 1tr thôi.


con này 1tr àh hả? zị bỏ thêm 200k mua con này xài luôn phải ngon hơn hok?

----------


## huynhthanhchau

> hồi trước zyxel thấy có mấy con nồi đồng cối đá màu đen nữa, mà giờ thấy toàn xài màu trắng không à. cái này để 1 chỗ ko mà, có làm gì đâu mà dơ, bám buội thì có [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 thì bám buội đó , mà mình thì rất là lười mấy cái dzụ lau chùi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## thienlongadv

> con này 1tr àh hả? zị bỏ thêm 200k mua con này xài luôn phải ngon hơn hok?


mua có được khuyến mại gì hok zị bạn mà bỏ thêm 200k,bỏ thêm phải nhận được gì đó cơ!:d[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## chicilonmedia

đang tìm thêm em zyxel chuẩn n nào mới nữa đây,chứ em cũ kia thấy cũng thường,hehe.

----------


## nguyenuyen

> đang tìm thêm em zyxel chuẩn n nào mới nữa đây,chứ em cũ kia thấy cũng thường,hehe.


bác cứ nói thế,em kia cũng được mà.à em nghe có em zyxel nbg4115 mới ra đó bác,nghe hấp dẫn hay.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

